# Lisbon area Int'l Schools - middle school



## Noknok (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello! We're a family of three, looking to make the move from US to the Lisbon area within the next year or so. 

Looking for input on schools for older kids (middle school & above) - I've found four that sound interesting, so we'd be especially grateful for feedback on these:

CAISL (Carlucci American School)
St. Julian's
St. Dominic's
Oeiras International School

How selective are these schools - are there waitlists? How do they support teens/preteens to transition in and make friends? How well do you feel each school supports kids as they undergo the university admission process?


----------

